# Can you place this lathe on a Jeep?



## Janderso (Sep 19, 2018)

I found this while snooping around on Pinterest.
When was it?
Where was it?
What does the Palm Tree represent?
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/9d/81/26/9d8126eca01fe6a7487918050069df32.jpg


----------



## jdjax (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the palm tree was used in Africa. The Germans had the palm tree symbol for Africa too.

If you search Pinterest for South Bend Lathes used in WW2 I think you find other pics of lathes.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 19, 2018)

The Afrika Corps palm tree markings had a swastika on them.   British maybe?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 19, 2018)

I could see a Brit dressed like that


----------



## 682bear (Sep 19, 2018)

Lathes and Jeeps...

It doesn't get any better than that.

Great pic, thanks for posting it!

-Bear


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 19, 2018)

Googled it: it says 4th Armored.  There was a British 4th Armored Brigade that served in North Africa.  Maybe them.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2018)

If you look at the pic, he has it at high speed, has a drill type chuck and is using an electric motor to run it.
Rather curious i’d Say. What is he making/repairing?
Where did he plug in the motor.
I watch Pinterest for machinery pics. This one captures my less than nimble imagination.


----------



## ThunderDog (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure, but I would say it's a pic. of the English hard at work. That looks like a Myford/Drummond "M" series lathe. See the single "foot"?

Here was mine before I sold it about a year ago.  Mine was the long bed option.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 21, 2018)

very very interesting !  I have 5 jeeps and 5 lathes---Hmmmmmmm----I gotta quit thinking----I can just picture them though---Dave


----------



## Janderso (Sep 21, 2018)

rwm said:


> This also seems like a way to "sharpen" an old tap since most of the cutting is done with the first few teeth.
> Robert





ThunderDog said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I would say it's a pic. of the English hard at work. That looks like a Myford/Drummond "M" series lathe. See the single "foot"?
> 
> Here was mine before I sold it about a year ago.  Mine was the long bed option.
> View attachment 275953



I think you are on to something.
The mounting base (foot) is identical. MyFord makes sense too.
Good call.
I am thinking that is a DC motor.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 22, 2018)

Lots of things went on jeeps...


----------



## ch2co (Nov 24, 2018)

What is that?  CJ2A??


----------

